# Indoor Pond



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

I am going to be setting up a small fish room over the next two or three months, and I would like it to feature a small indoor pond. I just would like to know how you guys would recommend going about this task, and any tips you might have. I'm thinking of just constructing the pond base out of wood, then putting two layers of pond liner over it (with maybe some kind of material to mold the structure so that it is more natural looking and so the corners of the wood won't tear the liner). Also, if anyone has any tips for equipment (aeration, filtration, ornaments, plants) that would be deeply appreciated. I was planning on not using a heater (I'm only housing Koi and Comets - that's okay, right?)

Would anyone recommend netting for the pond? It will be in the basement (which will be dry walled and such by the time I'm setting up the pond). I guess it really wouldn't help against most bugs, which would be good for the fish anyway (most likely). Not too sure, though.

I would like to house maybe two comets and two koi - I don't want it to be too cramped because we're only looking at about 40 gallons here. As soon as the fish are large enough, they will be moved to an outdoor pond or a larger tank - depending on the time of the year (most likely the pond in the summer).

I have a unique design idea for the pond. I would like to have the main section be about four feet by three feet. There will be a small channel (about 8 inches across?) that will go from the pond around the perimeter of the room a little bit. I think 8 inches would be enough room for a small fish (remember, they'll be moved once they're too big) to turn around comfortably.

Please analyze this badly done Paint diagram, and respond with tips, comments, personal experience, whatever!  Thanks. :lol:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You have given me ideas for my basement. :idea:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

For the pond I would build a wood frame and them staple rubber/plastic lining in it


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Glad I gave you ideas, fish_doc :fun: 

I was thinking the exact same thing, Lexus. I was thinking a wooden frame, then two layers of black pond liner (the bottom layer would be stapled on, the top layer would be stretched on and held down with bricks or something).

Does anyone know how expensive pond liner is? Or is there a cheaper alternative? (I would like black liner if possible).

Okay, so I've updated my diagram for the pond, and you can now see the whole fish room. Check out the "Fish Room" thread. Post comments there now please :fun:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont think liner runs too expensive but I could be wrong.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks, I'm going to call a few local stores tomorrow.


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,

Just thought I'd share my experience on the matter, FWIW. My mom has an outdoor pond, and she used to have a breeding pair +1 of comets, maybe a foot long including the tail. In the winter she kept them indoors. She made a very nice indoor pond using a kiddie pool. She still used that PVC sheeting, not sure why. She decorated it all around with rather large flat stones. If I remember properly, she also managed to make a small waterfall on one end, using the same stones and a water pump. The only real filtration came from a very small wad of floss over the intake of the pump. I'm guessing that maybe the rocks at the waterfall might have provided for bacterial filtration. The water was visually clean, and the fish were always healthy. 

She didn't use any plants, and the only lighting came from the ambient room light. She did put fake plants around it though, for atmosphere. She did it for years, until the fish were given away (sob!). 

N.B. Even goldfish can jump out of the water. We lost one that way.

It sounds like you're going for something more sophisticated, but I just thought I'd mention how easily it can be done.

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

You should see these huge indoor set ups the cincy zoo has in their behind the scenes area. They have this area that used to be a hippo holding area in the basement of gorilla house that houses a few japanese salamanders. *HUGE*. THey are attempting breeding them. Anyhow, I saw the mention of the liner for the indoor pond and thats what they used in that breeding tank, the rest were regular tanks ro enormous plastic tanks.


----------



## boroughmal (May 1, 2005)

Great idea. Had one indoors in london. A few concret blocks laid against the walls with a bit of wire mesh in the courses will hold the water pressure at about 2foot deep. Buy a decent bit of liner, its only a small pond and its better to avoid leaks with a lifetime liner.
A small green genie filter should do the trick, you can hide this at one end as its only 2 foot square,
Pump upwards from the pond & the gravity will do the rest.
You can add an 8 watt u.v. and this will keep your water clear of algae.
Koi grow about 10" for the second year from 4" the third year the only grow 6" making 20' but if the fish is in a small tank it will stunt its growth to the size of the tank.

In the end I enjoyed the fish inside so much I built a 25 x 25 shed and had five growing on ponds in it, so dont get any bad habits like me.
regards
www.fishkeepingsupplies.com
Aquarium and Fish Supply Tropical


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, guys!  

I have decided that maybe three small filters should do the trick (I can get a few for pretty cheap). They'd mostly be there just to keep the water flowing around and give the fish a little more oxygen and just for the sound of the splashing water.

I have three quick questions:

1. When I cautiously mentioned this idea to my dad (My mom and him are divorced, so he lives in a different house) he didn't sound too happy, like I expected (he can be pretty narcissistic). He told me that he'd be worried about getting mold from all that evaporating water. As the room is going to be in the basement, which currently has a wooden ceiling (it might stay that way even after we finish the basement), I think that this might be a serious concern. Aquariums are usually okay because the evaporation mostly stays in the enclosure, but an open pond might be pretty bad, right? Plus, there will be all that added humidity - that would increase evaporation, right? What if I put a shelf above the pond to collect most of the evaporation, then clean that off regularly?

2. I originally was under the impression (and I was backed up by Lexus' previous post) that pond liner would be cheap. However, I've checked a few sites and gotten different conflicting reviews - some say it's cheap, some say it's expensive (over $100 for the amount I'm looking for, or under $30, depending where I look). Are there different brands with different reliability and price, or is there a cheaper/more expensive alternative to pond liner? (I know there are a few).

3. I've decided to just use the ambient room lighting to light the pond (and the ambient room temperature to heat it, even though it won't need to be heated for Koi). For the lighting of the room, if I use a few flourescent lights plus ordinary lights, will that be harmful to me and the people who come into the room, or good for them and I? I'll be spending a great deal of time in this room (as you can imagine). I won't be using all flourescent though, since I dislike the eerie purple glow that comes from it. Also, are flourescent, full spectrum, and UVB and UVA lights the same? I'm not sure.

Thanks.


----------

